

Gamers take 3 weeks to solve puzzle that stumped scientists for over a decade - bond
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2011/09/19/gamers-take-3-weeks-to-solve-puzzle-that-stumped-scientists-for-over-a-decade/

======
sandroyong
Addenum: Just read [http://the99percent.com/articles/7080/IDEO-
Big-%3Cstrong%3EI...](http://the99percent.com/articles/7080/IDEO-
Big-%3Cstrong%3EInnovation%3C/strong%3E-Lives-Right-on-the-Edge-of-Ridiculous-
Ideas) and it got me thinking of another point. These gamers were able to
solve something that was not solvable because the gamers were not met with
constraints/ rules/ expectations normally associated with the people involved
with the research. And, as the authors of the other article stated, "Try to
encourage open-ended behavior. It's not about goals, it's about pushing the
boundaries and discovering something" So, if you are seeking that spark of
innovation, try to remove yourself from all of your constraints and negative
thoughts of "no, it can't be done this way" and try to think outside the
box.....

------
sandroyong
And who said playing games was a waste of time! It's interesting that two
dichotomous areas have come together to solve a problem. It also got me
thinking that the power of the internet is not used/maximized to its full
potential. We are connected, but most of us just throw stuff into the Net.
Blogging/forums come close in that we exchange ideas and discussion. But I
wish there was a legitimate site/forum where we could post a question and get
various answers (from legitimate users/professionals) that were somehow
weighed/scaled. Using the power of the internet to point us in the right
direction....

